# What to do with a TIVO I dont use?



## Dr.Gee (Dec 3, 2003)

What are some good uses for these around the house?Hacked or not. Can it be used as a media center or such?


----------



## Dr.Gee (Dec 3, 2003)

Nothing???  

Back up hard drive for the pc?


----------



## pcguru83 (Jan 18, 2005)

That was my first thought. Rip that hard drive out of there and stick it in your PC.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Depends on the series and model or your unit. If you have it networked, then it can become an MRV client or server and a HMO client. Beyond that, there's not a whole lot that can be done with it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If it is a series 2 DirecTV DVR, it ca be used as a media client (A Standalone can, but needs subbed).

It might be able to be turned into a NAS box.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Change the default settings in it and turn it into a really long, high res, high bitrate live tv buffer.


----------



## collindv (Mar 2, 2002)

I have the exact same question actually. I have an old series 1 tivo (hacked for more storage space, but not networked). I would love to be able to do something with it, but I'm not sure what. Streaming media from my PC would be nice if I could somehow shove a wireless nic in it.

If it had an internal tuner at least I would be able to use it for something :-(


----------

